# I'm addicted to coffee



## ClassicGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

yea ... I can't function without my triple cappucino in the morning. And now ... it's getting to the point where I'm having two or three a day. And of course, then I can't sleep at night .... and I end up being tired all day and things don't get done. And so, I have to drink all the coffee in order to function.

It's an endless cycle and I need to stop drinking so much coffee all the time, but I feel like I won't have the energy or brainpower to get things done without it.

Yea, it's 12:30 in the morning and I can't sleep ... I have to work at 10 am. Blah.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 20, 2006)

How about reducing the amount that you drink little by little? So one week try just having a double cappuccino and then just a regular until your body adjusts itself to the lack of caffeine. I used to be addicted to Starbucks but I had really bad sleeping habit. I stopped by going cold turkey. Then I discovered energy drinks... :satisfied:


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm italian and i drink a lot of coffee and cappucinos but on me there no effect only pleasure .. but if i was you i would only take one very strong and the others without caffein....


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

so sleep and take a free day for yourself in italy there a medical diet called the dream diet .. but i really don't know much about it...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't drink espresso's or cappucino's... they're a tad too strong for me -- I like my coffee (and have a few cups a day) but it's just regular coffee... well with milk n' sugar...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iloveparis (Mar 20, 2006)

have you tried substituting green tea for the coffee? It has caffeine, but also antioxidants, which are great for you.


----------



## Saja (Mar 20, 2006)

Try switching to decaf....you will know our drinking it, butyour system wont catch on right away. Ive been a hardcore coffe drinker( i just put a pot on) but switching to decaf has seriously decreased my intake, because your body will realize ater a bit that you dont need it. Also, decaf doesnt suck all the water out of you, it can even count towards your daily water intake. I find it tastes the same, and Ive heard decaf esspresso tastes the same too!!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2006)

Huh, really? I love my coffee, but didn't know that. I wonder.....see I have that or fibersomething breasts....feels like a corduroy feel (not lumps), but my doctor said it's nothing to worry about unless I feel or notice a change.

Sad thing is, I can drink my coffee up until bedtime and it doesn't affect my sleep one bit....hmmmm.

Weird I wonder if I stopped, if it would go away (I've had this as long as I can remember....I've been drinking coffee a long time too). Does this mean all caffiene????


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

My husband was really into coffee until I got him hooked on hot tea. We love The Republic of Tea's decaf Ginger Peach and Mango Ceylon. I think Mango Ceylon is supposed to appeal to coffee drinkers. We purchased some for one of his co-workers, because he too was addicted to coffee.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh and by the way, Kim do they sell you in a little box or something? I could use your knowledge alot....man, you've got so much stored up there.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 20, 2006)

LMAO Kim about cloning. Yes I wear a stupid underwire....man, gotta give up everthing....he he he. So no caffiene at all or just cut down. Man.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 20, 2006)

KIM - I had no idea underwire bras are also a culprit. Wow! But where the heck can I find a good supportive bra without wire if I'm on the errr... large-ish side?

Also, regarding the coffee, I drink one cup of caffeinated. After that I drink herbal tea. I heard that doing a half caffeine is a good way to taper down.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 20, 2006)

I am coffee lover but have been cutting down and substituting green tea instead. I have to have at least 2 coffees a day though.


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

I am also a coffee lover. I get these headaches which won't go off till I have a cup of coffee. I recently realised that I should lower my intake. I have been trying various methods. I am trying to switch to decaf and tea instead. But I still need the strong coffee once in a while...not so regularly though!


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

The coffee shop I go to everyday has this fruity green tea smoothie and it's absolutely delicious. It actually boosted my energy level, too. Maybe I could try drinking those, heh.

I think my real problem is lack of energy ... I work 30 hrs a week and go to college .. and I push myself so hard to get everything done. I really feel like I need something in the morning, you know?

Drinking decaf is a great idea. Is it a better idea to ween myself off coffee or just quit cold turkey? I know I need to just stop with all the caffiene and find other ways to get energy.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you work out? I know that exercise will give you energy. I would also recommend drinking lots of water.


----------



## Maja (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG, I didn't know that. I'll be switching to tea; because I know I won't get a bra without the underwire that will do the job.


----------



## pieced (Mar 21, 2006)

I was a coffee addict back in the days of the tender age of 6. In Indian, I started to drink coffee everyday twice a day, and then I'm talking about local grounded coffee which is about 3times the strength of what is sold here. But I started slowly making the transission to tea. Did you know that tea has more caffine in it, but it's a healthier sort of caffine than coffee. So now I'm addicted to tea instead, and I need to drink it everyday, otherwise I don't funktion in the morning, and get headache later in during the day, and now I've started drinking green tea, which is more healthier that black tea...


----------



## jody79 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love coffee and lattes. I am a Starbuck's addict! I have been trying to reduce my caffiene intake as well and really like the Taster's Choice Decaf. It tastes just as good as the regular.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm most definitely addicted! Gotta have a cup as soon as I wake up or I end up with a MONSTER headache! After that, it's just drinking it to have it. Two cups are better for me to function off of than just one. Some nights, I actually have to have a cup to get to bed too *lol*


----------



## lolamae (Aug 23, 2006)

I've read that its not good to cut caffeine cold turkey, its better to wean yourself off slowly. I think the article said something about cutting back 20% gradually until you get used to it. I'll try to find the article to post.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Another addict her also - I can't function w/o my coffee. I drink about 8 to 10 cups a day (all before 10 am - lol).


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 23, 2006)

i used to drink lots of coffee it was insane. and i smoked too! so all day i was on caffeine high! but i went cold turkey on both. it was and still is hard to resist both on odd days, but i manage without them most of the time now.


----------



## vav (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, me too:sleepyhead: , some nights i tried camomile to make me sleepy and it made me sleepless until i got up and had a cup of coffee:vogel:


----------



## Marisol (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been a coffee fiend for the past few weeks. I think partly it has been because I have been staying up late watching Big Brother. It is so addictive! Good thing that it is almost over.


----------



## MBenita (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if caffeine CAUSES fibro conditions but if it's pre-existing, caffeine will aggravate cysts/tumors.

I'm a product of this syndrome! 5 breast biopsies in 12 years _(Thank you, Jesus, all benign!)_ and I know from personal experience that caffeine does aggravate cysts and tumors. Plus, all the surgeons have told me too!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to be a coffee addict, in university, when i had work overload, i did drink 5 cups a day. But it's really not good for health and made my teeth black..So i decided to change, to hot chocolate drink or tea with milk and honey. If i found it boring, i got chocolate or biscuits for compliments. Then i dropped to 1 coffee a day and now i just have 1 cup of coffee a day maximum. Heehee coffee is so addicting but then you could trade it off with your other comfort drink/food. ANd it's really really bad to hear that you couldn't sleep at nite. I hope you could reduce your intake and feel better.


----------



## AKATUDE02 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sooo addicted to coffee, too!! I swear that Starbucks is the DEVIL!! First it was the Caramel Machiatto and now it's the Vanilla Latte. And I've learned something new too... McDonald's coffee is the BOMB!! I have to have me a cup every morning, it's addictive!!


----------

